# Golden Ear Tech Triton Two



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone got a chance to hear these beasts yet?!?! Designed by Sandy Gross of Def Tech, so they looked like an offspring from a Mythos STS and BP 8060 ST, if you mated them together.. Of course you get the best qualities of both speakers into one!! Humongous soundstage, they formed a disappearing act with their slim footprint. Airy highs, warm full bodied mids and tight, deep bass. They work best with clean power and efficient at 91 db/w. I can go on and on about the merits of these NEW loudspeakers, but take it upon yourselves to audition them before purchasing new floor standers..they're $ 2,500/ pr but CAN and DO compete with speakers that cost a lot more, IMHO i.e. Paradigm S8, PSB Sync 1, B&W 800D, DT Mythos ST or STS. They could be 2011's product of the year!?!? Find an authorized dealer in your area and try them out.. See if you agree with me.. Thanks..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you heard them firsthand?

Couldn't tell if you had auditioned them, or were referring to a review.

I heard an interview on a podcast with the creator, so I was curious to hear from people who've heard them.


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I'm excited to say that I'm replacing my 2 mos old DT BP8080ST which are $4k/ pr as my mains. I wished I've heard of the tritons prior.. I might shift the DTs to surr duties and sell my 8060s to my brother.. Uurghhh!!! I hate having this upgrade bug!!!!


----------



## slacker (May 9, 2013)

I'm looking to change my fronts
running parasound a21 power amp
for 2 channel running denon receiver
4520ci as pre out for 5.1 surround
currently running rf 82 klipsch
fronts rc 62 center rs 35 as backs
want to run triton 2 fronts through parasound
A21 move rf 82 to backs rs 35s to sides
surrounds have klipsch rw10 sub want
to match it up well with triton 2 sub or should I 
forgo the klipsch sub?

Any advice would be welcomed!

Newbie to this site


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Triton 2 is a great speaker for home theater and music. I'd forget about the Klipsch or Golden Ear subs, you can do much better for the money.

Power Sound Audio, SVS or Rythmik would be some good names to look at for starters. JTR, Chase Home Theater, Seaton Sound, Genelec, and Kreisel also make heavy hitting subs.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

tesseract said:


> Triton 2 is a great speaker for home theater and music. I'd forget about the Klipsch or Golden Ear subs, you can do much better for the money.
> 
> Power Sound Audio, SVS or Rythmik would be some good names to look at for starters. JTR, Chase Home Theater, Seaton Sound, Genelec, and Kreisel also make heavy hitting subs.


I have the Triton 2's and a Seaton SubMursive. Both are great for music and HT


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am starting to have a love hate relationship with GoldenEar! I purchased a SuperSat 60 in April which I am in love with. Then based on the new reviews I purchased the GoldenEar Center XL which also had outstanding reviews. I'm salivating to set it up but bummed out that I have to find a new home for my old "new" speaker! Thanks GoldenEar I think! Lol... I will let you know my thoughts once I have it set up.

If you hear me say I'm buying another speaker in the next 18 mos you have permission to tell my wife that should stop me. 

Also great speaker to sell!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I enjoy Golden Ear Triton series. I got to listen to both Tritons back in 2012. Wonderful speakers and if for two-channel w/o a separate powered subwoofer these speakers kick. They are worth the 3K price tag no doubt!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

They are amazing the sound is so crisp and has so much depth. I have a seaton submersive and it brings me such joy when I see someones jaws drop when I put in music or watch a movie. The look of shock, awe and delight all at the same time.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tesseract said:


> Triton 2 is a great speaker for home theater and music. I'd forget about the Klipsch or Golden Ear subs, you can do much better for the money.
> 
> Power Sound Audio, SVS or Rythmik would be some good names to look at for starters. JTR, Chase Home Theater, Seaton Sound, Genelec, and Kreisel also make heavy hitting subs.


I really like def tech sound how does Triton 2 compare to def tech super-towers??
I enjoy the sound of both def tech & Klipsch.
I cannot compare Def tech to Klipsch there not both in magnolia sound room.


----------

